# Chopper's Music?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone ever used pickups from Chopper's music in Edmonton?

Inexpensive but I'm wondering if the pups are any good? I'd like to get a new pup sans pole pieces for my P bass.


----------

